# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کمک راجب کتاب های کمک اموزشی یا فیلم

## mahdi_mi_i

سلام و عرض ادب خدمت همگی دوستان.
خواهش میکنم کسایی که کنکور دادن و تجربه دارن این تجربشون نشون ما هاهم بدن تا از تجربشون استفاده کنیم .
من خودم سال دوم دبیرستانم
اول راجب کتاب های کمک درسی برای مدرسه
چه کتاب های پیشنهاد میکنید که برای مدرسه خوب باشه و با  توضیح اموزشی خیلی خوب (برای ی دانش اموز متوسط)
دوم راجب این فیلم اموزشی
الان انجمن های اموزشی زیاد شدن مثلا میگن صفر تا صد با روش های عالی (مثلا حرف اخر . اوج یادگیری ...) 
اگه استفاده کردید از این سیدی ها نظرتون بگید 
اخه موندم خوبن واقعا بخرم یا نه 
باتشکر.

----------


## mahdi_mi_i

یا کتاب های که برای کلاس 11استفاده کردید راضی هستید بی زحمت اسمش بگید

----------

